# Проблема с обновлением

## plisket

Помогите, пожалуйста - как разрешить конфликты слотов? :

Пробую так:

emerge --update --newuse --deep --ask --verbose-conflicts --backtrack 150 @world

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 451 packages (361 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 57 new, 8 in new slots, 24 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2 780 257 KiB
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> ...

 

----------

## TigerJr

Да, всё-плохо

а что выдаёт 

```
emerge world -up
```

----------

## plisket

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Да, всё-плохо
> 
> а что выдаёт 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

очень длинный вывод, не знаю как его убрать под кат(

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.12.0_beta4:5 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.12.0_beta4:5" is blocking dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.12.1)
> 
> Total: 222 packages (142 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 11 new, 3 in new slots, 65 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2 144 382 KiB
> ...

 

----------

## TigerJr

Попробуй удалить блокирующий пакет:

```
emerge -Ca qtdeclarative
```

и затем попробуй обновить world а затем заново его накатить

----------

## plisket

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Попробуй удалить блокирующий пакет:
> 
> ```
> emerge -Ca qtdeclarative
> ```
> ...

 

Спасибо большое! 

В итоге помогло ручное обновление Qt по рецепту отсюда: 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qt/FAQ

Вручную удаляем все пакеты, затем также вручную устанавливаем новые:

```
export INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES=$(eix --only-names -IC dev-qt) 

emerge -Ca ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} && emerge -av1 ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} 
```

----------

## globus

Удалить - это да, а вот зачем вручную потом накатывать? То что надо в процессе обновления само установится.

----------

## plisket

 *globus wrote:*   

> Удалить - это да, а вот зачем вручную потом накатывать? То что надо в процессе обновления само установится.

 

Да, и правда) но мне просто нужен был QT побыстрее. А так - можно было подождать пока вся система обновится

----------

## ivan-gentoo

Добрый день.

Сильно не пинайте, с gentoo совсем недавно.

Gentoo не обновлялся с 2014 сейчас 2020. крутиться  samba dhcp и т.д.

Это шлюз. Хочу развернуть openvpn:

```
 sudo emerge =openvpn-2.3.1

* IMPORTANT: 21 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Last emerge --sync was Sun Oct 26 22:05:01 2014.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 2041, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 298, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6937, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6969, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2267, in select_files

    return self._resolve(myfavorites)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2385, in _resolve

    if not self._create_graph():

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 879, in _create_graph

    if not self._pop_disjunction(allow_unsatisfied):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1893, in _pop_disjunction

    pkg, dep_root, dep_priority, dep_string, allow_unsatisfied):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1513, in _add_pkg_dep_string

    allow_unsatisfied)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1536, in _wrapped_add_pkg_dep_string

    strict=strict, priority=dep_priority)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2600, in _select_atoms_highest_available

    myroot=root, trees=trees)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/dep_check.py", line 631, in dep_check

    use_binaries=use_binaries, myroot=myroot, trees=trees)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/dep_check.py", line 111, in _expand_new_virtuals

    matches = portdb.match_pkgs(x.without_use)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6859, in match_pkgs

    return [self._cpv_pkg_map[cpv] for cpv in self.match(atom)]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6777, in match

    slot_atom = atom.with_slot(slots.pop())

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1267, in with_slot

    return Atom(atom, allow_repo=True, allow_wildcard=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1113, in __init__

    raise InvalidAtom(self)

InvalidAtom: virtual/pam:

```

Я почитал что обновление portege может привести к падению сервера. Еще не понимаю к чему приведут эти изменения в файлах.

Так вот подскажите как мне можно установить opevpn без риска? я попытался старую версию установить но все равно эти же ошибки.

Заранее благодарен.

----------

## globus

Просто установить openvpn не получится, уже сменилась масса библиотек, компиляторов и прочего. Путь лежит обновлять всю систему, что из такой дали нелегко само по себе, а потом устанавливать.

----------

## ivan-gentoo

Хорошо, понял, спасибо.

----------

